# Pass the Pepper Please.



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to Tibble fork today with a buddy.
















I caught two in the first 30 min. I was using some greens and Yellow/white tubes tipped with wax worms and told him to try this Pumpkin pepper jig the Twins told me about on the fishing forums, (I told him all about you guys, He's not a member)








So he tips it with a waxie and starts catching fish, then use's worms and catches more fish so I switch to Pumpkin Pepper and do good too. we caught 18 in two and a half hours. Mostly Rainbows but about 5 browns.
This Lure caught one for him.








Thanks for the tip Twins, they worked well and he out fished me today and he only had one pole. We noticed the worms worked just as well over all if not better then waxies, we might start using worms. The ice was 8 and1/2 inches where we were, closer to the East side right in the middle and we never moved. They were small but fun, a lot of action and a good sun burn.
















Seen 7 people fishing the open water on the East end, not sure how they did. we were the only ones on the Lake Ice fishing. Families with Kids and Sheds showed up at 12:00 so we left the fun of the Ice to them.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Great pictures dude....glad the pumkin pepper worked out. Wonder what that resembles? 

P.S. They work GREAT for salmon......hint hint hint


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome title! They have NEVER failed me at any lake I have taken them to while ice fishing. They work on perch, all trout species, and kokes.

As for places.....Pineview, Causey, Mantua, Echo, Rockport, Strawberry, Tibble Fork, Red Pine Lake, East Canyon, and Scofield. 

Wish I would have dropped it in Utah Lake but we had Tube Dude gear!

In the summer it picked up a perch at Mantua while jigging off a boat. Haven't really tested it for the summer time though.

In the past I have used wax worms but I hear nightcrawlers work better! Testing that out this year.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

yummm!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice report. I've been wanting to get up there for some steady action. That tube looks a lot different than anything I've seen. Where do you pick those up at? From the pictures I can't see the skirt of the jig and it has a trebble hook? Wierd, but great report!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

americanforkdude said:


> Nice report. I've been wanting to get up there for some steady action. That tube looks a lot different than anything I've seen. Where do you pick those up at? From the pictures I can't see the skirt of the jig and it has a trebble hook? Wierd, but great report!


The one pictured is not the pumpkin pepper jig. The pupkin pepper is made by live line baits and can be found at their website livelinebaits.com or I heard they were at the Walmart in provo somewhere. I have an extremely hard time finding them in the slc valley. There is a big version of it made by a different company sold at fish tech but it is too big and salted.

Here is an enlarged pic of a pumpkin pepper in a fish's mouth.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ive bought them at Kmart in Orem and also the Kmart in Provo.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Great pictures dude....glad the pumkin pepper worked out. Wonder what that resembles?
> 
> P.S. They work GREAT for salmon......hint hint hint


They resemble nothing really. It's what you tip that type of terminal tackle with that gets the bite. A bare jighead with bait on it works well also.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

brookieguy1 said:


> EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> 
> 
> > Great pictures dude....glad the pumkin pepper worked out. Wonder what that resembles?
> ...


The color resembles a type of aquatic insect from what I have heard from a reliable source. We had a trout throw up that color on us at Scofield this year.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

PP seems to work on the trout for sure


----------

